# Signs of pregnancy while nursing with no AF?



## minasmom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm currently nursing my 30 month old and have not had the return on AF yet, so I don't really know what to base pregnancy feelings on. I'm feeling some heavyness in my lower abdomen and have started producing a LOT of discharge [clear or milky, sorry TMI?]. That's about the only symptom I've had but its pretty stong. I did one pregnancy test but it was negative, and I"m really doubting that its working at this time. ANyone else have this happen?

thanks!

Angela


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

I got pregnant with my 4th while I was still nursing my 3rd. My cycles had returned, but I had been destracted by a cross country move. I had no idea I was late....2 weeks late actually. My first clue was when I woke up to nurse my little one my boobs were killing me....very sore and tender....out of the blue it seemed. I suddenly realized I was late and I was off to the store for a test to confirm what I was pretty sure I already knew. Only a day or 2 later the MS hit with a vengance. It was not something I could have missed.

I hope you get the answer you are looking for!


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

Or, it could be that you're fertile. I had that and started noticing fertile mucus cycles with no period.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I agree with kannon. It could be that you are ovulating and producing the, "good" cervical mucus. Many women get a bit of cramping when they ovulate along with CM, so if you have no clue where you are in your cycle, I would guess that you may be ovulating, even if AF has not yet shown up yet. You can be fertile w/o getting AF.


----------



## ~Quse~ (Aug 8, 2004)

My big clue was very tender nipples.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

what about checking CP?


----------



## greenlace (May 23, 2005)

my dd is 9 mo. similar to op, i have had brownish/pink cm and lots of it for 5 days. i am also crampy and very tired. i've even been taking naps







i woke up from my nap last night and thought "whoa, this feels like being pg!"

i am interested to see what other posters have to say







:


----------

